

Under the Dome – Investigating China’s Smog [video] - QuantumRoar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6X2uwlQGQM

======
QuantumRoar
The film has been taken offline in China by the Communist Party’s central
propaganda department.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/07/world/asia/china-blocks-
we...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/07/world/asia/china-blocks-web-access-
to-documentary-on-nations-air-pollution.html)

------
wodenokoto
There's quite an interesting story surrounding this documentary. Apparently it
was initially pushed by state news outlets and the minister of environment and
within days garnered over 100 million views in China.

Then later it was reconsidered, and the video removed and articles about it
started getting censored.

------
hiringcat2
A neighbour came back from a trip there recently. He is old enough to remember
the last of the pea soupers we used to see in the UK before they cleaned up
the air (a bit).

Air pollution is no joke. They publish the number of people who will die, who
will die early, and who will suffer serious complications as a direct result.

